# Saskatchewan bear hunt....how good are the bears there?



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Planning on going to Saskatchewan in May 2009....anyone been there?


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Lots of bear in the province. Should be able to get a decent bear in the forest. I'm a strong beliver that some of the biggest bears will be coming out of the farmland close to the forest. I've seen some real brutes out scouting for whitetail. I know that not that long ago one shot about 6 miles from here went 8'3". Be picky the first few days and you'll do fine. Good luck and where abouts are you going? I live about an hour and 15 minutes from Meadow Lake, South to Glaslyn then East.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

norsask darton said:


> Lots of bear in the province. Should be able to get a decent bear in the forest. I'm a strong beliver that some of the biggest bears will be coming out of the farmland close to the forest. I've seen some real brutes out scouting for whitetail. I know that not that long ago one shot about 6 miles from here went 8'3". Be picky the first few days and you'll do fine. Good luck and where abouts are you going? I live about an hour and 15 minutes from Meadow Lake, South to Glaslyn then East.




Going to a place close to buffalo narrows.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Should be a good hunt for you. I know an outfitter up there and has been having good luck with his bears.


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

great colour phases in the province...


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Musky....how about size?


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

there are some big ones around no doubt (20+inch)...just not as many as maybe 10 years ago. the overall population is very healthy from what i see and have had heard from others around here.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks....I am told where I am going it loks very good for Pope and Young size bears


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I was up there last year near Spiritwood. I saw 17 different bears in 2 days before I arrowed mine. I'd give anything to be going back this year! Best of luck.

DJ


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Bowmanhunter....I am seriously looking at Sask....I have heard nothing but good about the province.


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

*Nothing but good about Saskatchewan?*

Nothing but good about Saskatchewan.......So no one talked to ya about the roads....Just kidding with ya, kinda. The hunting is fantastic though!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Hard Nocks said:


> Nothing but good about Saskatchewan.......So no one talked to ya about the roads....Just kidding with ya, kinda. The hunting is fantastic though!



I am told whee the roads are "bad"...the hunting is good!:wink:


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

No one knows here?


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone home???


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Anyone home???


I'm still hereI have my pennys saved too if you want a tag along:wink:

DJ


----------



## LabRat314 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hard Nocks said:


> Nothing but good about Saskatchewan.......So no one talked to ya about the roads....Just kidding with ya, kinda. The hunting is fantastic though!


The roads are terrible for sure.


----------



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

There are lots of big bear in our great province. The roads are a little on the rough side but it won't be your truck rattling away across them and its still better than going to Alberta where they have good roads but don't know how to drive. Don't expect to see any white tail north of Meadow lake. LOL. Good luck


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

broadfieldpoint said:


> I am told whee the roads are "bad"...the hunting is good!:wink:


with that kinda of logic the best hunting would be dowtown Regina!!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

swampdonkeysk said:


> Alberta where they have good roads but don't know how to drive.


Did you check that plates? The fast drivers out here all have a picture of a wheat stock on it. You know, the ones with the green lettering and white background. Still not sure? Another way to tell if someone is from Sk when driving in Alberta? EASY, It's the IDIOT going 150 kmh on the friggin' gravel. Don't even talk about how fast they're moving on our pavement. 

I wish I were joking.


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup, hate to say it but we don't have the monopoly on idiots...but why did Saskatchewan think that it should send half of their crazy drivers to Alberta?  My Wife figures that BC drivers are the worst, and she has lived in all three western provinces. I do wonder about driver quality at 5:00pm Friday afternoon, on the Deerfoot, in Calgary though...


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Hard Nocks said:


> Yup, hate to say it but we don't have the monopoly on idiots...but why did Saskatchewan think that it should send half of their crazy drivers to Alberta?  My Wife figures that BC drivers are the worst, and she has lived in all three western provinces. I do wonder about driver quality at 5:00pm Friday afternoon, on the Deerfoot, in Calgary though...


Obviouosly you haven't driven in Montreal yet.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

c'dn-eh? said:


> Obviouosly you haven't driven in Montreal yet.


LOL, I was also going to chime in with something about Quebec


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Hard Nocks said:


> Yup, hate to say it but we don't have the monopoly on idiots...but why did Saskatchewan think that it should send half of their crazy drivers to Alberta?  My Wife figures that BC drivers are the worst, and she has lived in all three western provinces. I do wonder about driver quality at 5:00pm Friday afternoon, on the Deerfoot, in Calgary though...


when I worked in calgary we used to take odds on how many accidents would be on the calf row bridge every morning.


russ those doing 180 in a blizzard on those same gravel roads are from Manitoba:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

c'dn-eh? said:


> Obviouosly you haven't driven in Montreal yet.


I rode in a chartered bus in Montreal when I was a teenager does that count? The bus driver didn't even think twice about laying on the horn and keeping driving when the *cops* got in the way!

Now, talk about a hi-jacked thread :lol:


----------

